# '70 VIN decode???



## silverjess (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey guys, I still haven't gotten around to do the PHS inquiry for my 1970 GTO, can anyone tell me anything from my vin# 24237op259174???


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You can find some info here...
70 GTO Dataplates/VIN


----------

